# chicken pox on intact penis



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

My little guy has CP pretty bad right now. THis morning he woke up and his once fully-retractable foreskin won't pull back at all. It looks stuck like it grew an adhesion or something. Does anyone have experience with this? I put a little petroleum jelly on it and he's not complaining anymore, but I'm worried.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

As long as he's peeing OK, I wouldn't worry about it. Just wait until the chickenpox has run its course; maybe there's just general inflammation or swelling going on as his body fights off the chickenpox. It could also just be coincidental and not causally linked to the chickenpox. Baking soda or oatmeal baths ought to be soothing all the way around!


----------



## JenDances (Feb 3, 2008)

Bless his little heart! It could be that he has a blister underneath and maybe the fluid is forming a sticky scab?

I hope you find ways to keep him comfortable until he is all better.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

My youngest daughter was only 18 mos when she got CP and it was really bad all over her little vulva. She didn't talk much but I guess it really hurt her to pee because she would hold the urine as long as she could and when she just had to release it she'd wail "Oh, Gawwwwdd!" It was so pathetic.
Doesn't last long tho and then they have a huge appetite and grow a foot afterwards.


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, I'm still worried. The tip and skin around it is pink and swollen. It got stuck to his underpants. He's complaining that it hurts alot when touched. I know that CP on the penis is common, but I do worry that he could get an infection under the foreskin. First I did petroleum jelly yesterday, then tried vitamin E oil today. After the oil soaked in, I put a little antibiotic/analgesic on it to decrease pain and hopefully prevent infection. And he's banned from wearing any clothing there today. I'm just freaking out because I'm home alone, my husband is travelling and I haven't left the house in 4 days. I already feel like I'm cracking, and this is just making it worse.


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

And to top it off, he refused to take any kind of bath until today. And then I couldn't put anything in it like oatmeal. I bet I could sneak some baking soda in the next one though.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

CP in itself and the swelling because of the blisters under his foreskin and on his glans wont cause a infection. Now if he scratches or the area gets dirty there are open wounds there because of the cp blisters poping so it could set up infection. What I would do is keep putting bacatracin OTC antibacterial cream on it to help kill any germs that might get in the area.

As long as he can pee and the opening dosnt swell shut do to cp blisters he should be fine altho he will be in some pain. That is unavoidable









Really slather the salve on good so that it is a heavy coating do that several times a day.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

When I had a bad case of chickpox as a kid I got it on my eyelids and my eyes crusted shut. My mom (I think on advice from Dr) soaked a wash cloth in salt water and just let it sit on my eyes.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I think that is very good thing to do with the penis as well since what is happening is like with your eyes. That had to be really uncomfy I didnt have them quiet that bad myself on my face.


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

No advise, just congratulations on getting natural chicken pox


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

How are things now?

I had CP my senior year of high school and let me tell you, it was miserable! I had them in my mouth, down my throat and in my vagina. Talk about awful!

Aveno baths were very soothing to me! That and as much sleep as I could get!


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

We're doing much better, thank you. No more redness or swelling. I found a great natural lotion with tea tree oil and chamomile and it seemed to do the trick. The only issue now that it's all healed is that there's a healthy adhesion near the tip of the glans and it won't pull back in that one spot, which makes it impossible to clean. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

First off, I'm sorry you are going through all this while your DH is out of town. That always seems to happen to me too. 2 out of DD's 3 hospital visits was when DH was out of town. Never mind the ear infections etc! So believe me, I feel your pain and empathise!









Secondly, what would we do if the cp swelled the opening shut or if he had a hard time peeing? What should be done?

Also, could you post the name of the TTO/chamomile cream?

I hope he's feeling better in the morning and that your Dh comes home soon so you can get a break.
Hang in there Mama!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ajsgirl* 
The only issue now that it's all healed is that there's a healthy adhesion near the tip of the glans and it won't pull back in that one spot, which makes it impossible to clean. I'm not sure what to do.

So glad he is doing better. *It is NOT necissary to pull back to clean.* A swish in the bath is all that is required. Let him heal then *he* can go back to retract, rinse, replace. There just isnt a need to retract to clean until puberty any thing before that is just practice.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah, I would say continue to treat him like before he was retractable, ie do not mess with it. It's not unusual for a boy to become retractable and then go back to having a few adhesions. Not really cause for concern.


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
Yeah, I would say continue to treat him like before he was retractable, ie do not mess with it. It's not unusual for a boy to become retractable and then go back to having a few adhesions. Not really cause for concern.

Thank you! That's all I needed to know... PHEW!

He NEVER "cleaned" it with soap. Just like MCatLvr said: retract, rinse, replace while sitting in the tub or in the shower. He's only been retractable for a few weeks (that we know of) and before that, he just washed the outside.

The lotion we used was derma_e_ Itch Relief Lotion with Tea Tree, E and Chamomile. We got it at Whole Foods for about $10. It's vegan, cruelty-free and paraben and steroid-free.


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

my 5 yo had the cp shot, but still got a very mild case, only 4, we were going to send him back to school today actually.

Now, this afternoon, he is having some blood in urine, which I think is because he may have a chicken pox on the very tip of his foreskin, it looks almost like a cut or something, it's horribly swollen, he can't retract, he says he can't even sit down and get back up.

So wondering what to do, penises are new to me, I have 3 older girls!! My 2 yo who hasn't had the shot, has a nasty case of the pox, including on his scrotum and shaft, but that doesn't seem to be bothering him at all.

thanks, I don't want to run to the doctors, but I don't know what to put on it since it's right next to the opening.

I did a urine test (I'm a midwife, remember, and can dip for all kinds of things) everything looks good except he is dehydrated, and a spot of blood, which we expected.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I would go and get some bacatracin otc antibacterial cream, it is like neosporine but much less likely to cause irritation. Keep that on there as much as you can and just let him heal. As long as he can pee there is no need for concern.

If it hurts him to pee were he is holding urine you can have him pee in a cup or the bath that helps dilute the urine so it dosnt burn as bad. Just like if you have a skid mark after birth the peri bottle spraying water over when you pee really does help.

There are a few more tips on how to help irritation in a thread I have with a big long title







it is on the first page right now. I dont have the link to it as I am not on my home pc. and I feel to retched to get it







(flu is kicking my butt)


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuppyFluffer* 
How are things now?

I had CP my senior year of high school and let me tell you, it was miserable! I had them in my mouth, down my throat and in my vagina. Talk about awful!


Me, too! Except that I was only 5 or 6 at the time. I was pretty miserable. But it only lasted a few days.

I have no lasting effect to my vulva or vagina. (and I DID scratch! Even "there")


----------

